# Bonefish help please!



## Chasin' Tales (Oct 2, 2007)

The misses and I are taking our third trip to Bonaire in a few weeks. I have heard great things about the bone fishing there and will be bringing my fly rod this time. I have a good idea where on the island to fish, I just don't know the best setup equipment wise. I have an 8 wt with a wf floating line. This is what I was planning on bringing. 

Can I just go with ~8-10' of 8-10 pound mono for a tippet? If no, what would be recommended?

I will buy an assortment of bonefish flies. Unfortunately don't have time to tie any myself. Any suggested patterns to buy?

Anything else I'm missing?

Thanks!


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

I would go with flouro to get the fly on the bottom, mono floats. 
Flies, crazy charlie, bonefish bitters
L8, Harry


----------



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

Chasin' Tales said:


> The misses and I are taking our third trip to Bonaire in a few weeks. I have heard great things about the bone fishing there and will be bringing my fly rod this time. I have a good idea where on the island to fish, I just don't know the best setup equipment wise. I have an 8 wt with a wf floating line. This is what I was planning on bringing.
> 
> Can I just go with ~8-10' of 8-10 pound mono for a tippet? If no, what would be recommended?
> 
> ...


I've never been bonefishing in my life but have tied quite a few flies. If you'll shoot me your address, I'll drop you some in the mail. I'd love to hear how they do.

We were going to the Bahamas last summer but ended up going somewhere else. When I thought we were going to the Bahamas, I did nothing but tie bonefish flies for a month...so I've got plenty. 

I'd love it if you'd take some with you. :thumbup:


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

sounds like a hell of a long tippet? How long is your leader ? I'd suggest something tapered. I believe you'll have a much better turn over of the fly w/a tapered leader. There easy to tie up. Check out leadercalc and maybe you can get some idea of might work best for your bone trip. Take lots of pics!! http://globalflyfisher.com/fishbetter/leadercalc/download.php here is a cool pattern also http://www.ginkandgasoline.com/gink-gasoline-fly-patterns/the-sugar-foot/


----------



## Chasin' Tales (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for the tips!

Fly - sent a PM. 

CaptHarry - Good suggestion on the flouro. Going to bring 10 lb and 14 lb flouro for the leader/tippet. 

wtb - Should have put leader instead of tippet. I will look into tying up some tapered leaders.


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

Wish I was goin'! Here are a few more tips from G&G on the elusive Bone fish :yes:. Check out Gink & Gasoline's blog under salt water, tons of tips on catchin' bones.

*When you’re stalking the flats for these guys, here are a couple things to keep in mind:*

*1. Don’t wear bright colors.*

*2. Stay low when fish are close.*

*3. Don’t rock the boat or wade too quickly, making ripples in the water.*

*4. Lead the fish. Don’t show him your fly line.*

*5. Land the fly soft.*

*He’s Watching.*


----------

